# FS: Bichir, Snakehead, Puffer fish, Catfish! Some Pics



## bottles151

1x 15" ornate bichir $85
2x 13"-15" weeksii bichirs $100 each
1x 11" endlicheri bichir $75

3x 6" jaguar catfish $45 each

***No Trades***

Thanks!

[img=http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/4020/p1050785h.th.jpg]
[img=http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7360/p1040354g.th.jpg]
[img=http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/9635/imag0575c.th.jpg]


----------



## brezilian

nice fish free bump


----------



## bottles151

Thanks Brezilian

I will give discounts on multiple fish, delivery may also be possible


----------



## fatpuffer

would you ship the puffer to alberta?


----------



## bottles151

open to offers!


----------



## Immus21

Ah man! Now I miss my 2 C. Lucia. Should never have gotten rid of them. I was just so mad that one tried to each a clown loach, ended up selling the loaches too. Should have just kept the SHs...  What do yours eat? I had mine semi pellet train on massivores. Bump for some awesome fishes!!!!


----------



## Adz1

any chance of better pics of catfish?


----------



## macframalama

any chance of shipping the puffers to vancouver island?


----------



## bottles151

macframalama said:


> any chance of shipping the puffers to vancouver island?


Sorry, it doesn't look like shipping is going to happen



Adz1 said:


> any chance of better pics of catfish?


I'll try and get some more tonight



Immus21 said:


> Ah man! Now I miss my 2 C. Lucia. Should never have gotten rid of them. I was just so mad that one tried to each a clown loach, ended up selling the loaches too. Should have just kept the SHs...  What do yours eat? I had mine semi pellet train on massivores. Bump for some awesome fishes!!!!


Frozen: fish, prawn, krill, clam. Live: fish (no goldfish), worms, crayfish.


----------



## bottles151

Another shot of the bottlenose

[img=http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/995/p1060397.th.jpg]


----------



## Kambell

Bump for some beautiful specimens!!


----------



## bottles151

Thanks

Bumping again


----------



## bottles151

spend $100 and I'll throw in a large black ghost knife or large SA lungfish.


----------



## bottles151

Need to sell some of these........


----------



## Eden

I have pm'd you


----------



## bottles151

Wow, busy weekend. All PM's responded to.
Thanks


----------



## Pamela

I can't believe that nobody has bought your 3 Jaguar Catfish!! If I had the tank space for them I would buy them myself. IMO they are one of the nicest cats. They're hard to find too, a couple of years ago I searched everywhere trying to buy some and couldn't find them.

I hope that you don't mind, but I'm posting some photos from Google to show how beautiful these catfish are because your photo is kind of dark & it's hard to see them.


----------



## bottles151

Thanks Pamela
You're right, these are hard to find locally. Some friends and myself, brought these in a couple of years ago because we couldn't find any.
I'll try to get some updated/better pics of all the remaining fish for sale over the break.
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Travo

what kind of live fish they eat other than goldfish ?


----------



## bottles151

Cichlids. Mostly convicts and jewels.


----------



## Ktowncichlids

ever get anyone coming to Okanagan or into shipping to kelowna let me know, interested in some bichirs!


----------



## cturner

what kind of snakheads can u get?


----------



## bottles151

Bump. Feel free to make offers.


----------



## bottles151

Another bump. These guys will be going to the LFS soon.


----------



## bottles151

Bump......


----------



## bottles151

Bumping...


----------



## bottles151

I'm probably going out to Kamloops for Easter if anyone along the way is interested let me know, otherwise I'll be dropping these off at the LFS this weekend.


----------



## bottles151

Final bump


----------

